# DS #4916: Tetris Party Deluxe (USA)



## T-hug (May 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6221^^


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

now we just need an AP fix


----------



## BlueStar (May 27, 2010)

Black screen freeze after tutorials or when quitting back to the title screen on AK2.1 AKAIO 1.6.  Can play the games if you don't watch the tutorial though, which would make it pretty strange AP if it's an intentional crash. Hoping local wireless works.


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (May 27, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Black screen freeze after tutorials or when quitting back to the title screen on AK2.1 AKAIO 1.6.  Can play the games if you don't watch the tutorial though, which would make it pretty strange AP if it's an intentional crash. Hoping local wireless works.


On my R4DS with R4 Wood 1.07 the same...
It seems we have to wait on a fix from YWG or a patch...


----------



## Clookster (May 27, 2010)

GOTY.

And the avatars are so ugly and random, it's unbelievable. 

But the tetrominoes look much much better now than in Tetris DS!

Anyway: I'm Akaio 16RC2 as well and have the same problem as BlueStar.


----------



## thedicemaster (May 27, 2010)

nice game, but aside from the mentioned problems it also freezes after a set amount of time.


----------



## signz (May 27, 2010)

Besides the After-Tut-Freeze I also had random freezes ingame and the WFC didn't connect.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

anyone wanna check the Chan?

i would but i is at work


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2010)

So is this a Tetris DS sequel or just something different?


----------



## shito (May 27, 2010)

yay, tetris! *wait for a fix*


----------



## Clookster (May 27, 2010)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> So is this a Tetris DS sequel or just something different?



It's the official sequel from Tetris Online.


----------



## thedicemaster (May 27, 2010)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> So is this a Tetris DS sequel or just something different?


a different company making their own tetris.
the difference between this tetris, and tetris DS:
DS is dressed up in nintendo stuff(nintendo character animations, nintendo music, etc)
deluxe is plain tetris with extra modes/options added.

i prefer deluxe, since it sticks with the original music and not too distracting backgrounds.(the music is remixed, but way better than the monstrosity EA did for the PSP)


----------



## Raika (May 27, 2010)

I remember playing Tetris when I was younger... I hated that game. But maybe I was too young back then, I kinda enjoy Tetris now.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 27, 2010)

I need a SuperCard DSTWO!


----------



## Clookster (May 27, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> a different company making their own tetris.



No. 

Tetris DS was licensed from ELORG for Nintendo, and now it's called Tetris Online. 

It's an official Tetris like Tetris DS, it's the same company as Tetris DS, it's just another developer and publisher of that game.


----------



## stormy (May 27, 2010)

cyclo ds vB 2 bs too


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

I have been waiting for this game, now a decent tetris on mah ds


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 27, 2010)

stormy said:
			
		

> cyclo ds vB 2 bs too



Your saying it doesnt work on that firmware?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 27, 2010)

if this game has failed then expect a fix a few hrs later... one of greatest games of all time which never gets old
was there a european version of this long time ago?


----------



## DJPlace (May 27, 2010)

why the fuck does every game i want to play have AP IT BULLSHIT!! nintendo and others should stop this shit. i know it sounds like i'm bitching but i'm bitching and i don't give a flying fuck!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> why the fuck does every game i want to play have AP IT BULLSHIT!! nintendo and others should stop this shit. i know it sounds like i'm bitching but i'm bitching and i don't give a flying fuck!!



very funny,
made funnyer because of your sig

Maybe u should purchase a Supercard DWTwo


----------



## LUGiA (May 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does it work on dstwo


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think my work would be happy if i got it out of my bag and tryed


----------



## stormy (May 27, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> stormy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

pong...
care to go wifi... so i can test my REMOVAL damage code
LOL...


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> pong...
> care to go wifi... so i can test my REMOVAL damage code
> LOL...



currently working

haha

cheating on WIFI 

thats bad


----------



## Jakob95 (May 27, 2010)

Game works perfectly on Supercard Dstwo.  Patch mode works.


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahhaha...
i won't do that ;P
i am lazy to alter my wifi settings just for DS wifi


----------



## yuyuyup (May 27, 2010)

Please please let this game have good Tetris DS controls instead of the absolute dick Tetris Party 1 CRAP controls (cause I need a new wifi tetris cause tetris ds doesn't allow passwords on wifi)


----------



## spinergy (May 27, 2010)

Confirming random freezes (usually after finishing a match of any type and trying to return to main menu screen) and lack of wifi support (unit says it is trying to connect to wfc but green power light stays solid).

Game does look great, and I'm looking forward to putting several hours into it once a patch/firmware update is released.


btw i tested this release with a cyclods running vB.2 fw


----------



## Jakob95 (May 27, 2010)

Wifi works on Supercard DStwo so yay!


----------



## Brian117 (May 27, 2010)

Black screen after tutorial on EDGE latest firmware v1.10.

EDIT: Another issue, when you select WiFi Connection, it says, "Connecting to Nintendo WiFi Connection...Please wait a moment..."

And you see a Tetris piece spinning on the top screen, but it won't connect to my WiFi. Strange. It doesn't even say anything about not being able to connect, you're just stuck on connection screen.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 27, 2010)

It looks like when you arrive back at the menu it does an AP call. Shouldn't be hard to fix.

Black screens on menu returns on DSOnei


----------



## LINK289 (May 27, 2010)

Sonicandtails, go back to the DSOnei menu and switch it to clean mode. You will be able to play the game but there are still random freezes.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 27, 2010)

LINK289 said:
			
		

> Sonicandtails, go back to the DSOnei menu and switch it to clean mode. You will be able to play the game but there are still random freezes.


Doesn't clean mode not save? I recall having this issue with a recent game...


----------



## LINK289 (May 27, 2010)

The last game I had to use clean mode for was sonic and sega racing and it did have saving issues. Usually Tetris freezes before you can get a good enough score anyways. What matters is that you can still play the game without waiting for a patch though.


----------



## Man18 (May 27, 2010)

gonna buy it.....


----------



## Slipurson (May 27, 2010)

Hanged after about 6 minutes of playing single player on M3Real with Sakura version 1.47.

Ill stick to the oldie Tetris DS that i have payed for


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

i knew it would come out soon. said so yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so nobody can play this game currently?

guess i'll buy it. im a tetris addict


----------



## DaDAM (May 27, 2010)

tbh i think this game looks VERY cheap compared to Tetris DS. I'll still play this when there's a fix but to me it just doesn't really look that good.


----------



## Burbruee (May 27, 2010)

AP issues aside overall impression of what I've played thus far has not been great. Non-animated first screen looks crappy, the one with the tetris logo, fireworks and castle. And when I played master mode it often fails to rotate while moving. Kind of sluggish controls and slow DAS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 27, 2010)

Awesome....Tetris Party for the Wii is released for the DS...sweet..

never saw this one coming


----------



## signz (May 27, 2010)

/*!*\ Tetris_Party_Deluxe_USA_PROPER_NDS-SUXXORS /*!*\
Notes : 

Undersized, Intro, Cracked, and tagged as PROPER 

Anyone else hates those wannabe "PROPERs"?


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> /*!*\ Tetris_Party_Deluxe_USA_PROPER_NDS-SUXXORS /*!*\



awesome. i bet the game is introed though.

thanks for the hint SignZ!


----------



## Fudge (May 27, 2010)

Want this one and the Wii version. Wish I had a SCDS2 right now.


----------



## acturus (May 27, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, it's introed.....and it's an annoying one


----------



## thedicemaster (May 27, 2010)

suxxors release works fine, but their intro is long and can't be skipped.


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

game works fine now with wood r4 v1.08

XD


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

So, how's the game?
I might be interested in buying it, depending if it is better than Tetris DS.



			
				thedicemaster said:
			
		

> suxxors release works fine, but their intro is long and can't be skipped.


Geez, there are scene releasers who put these intros in games today still?
This is exactly another reason to self-dump games.


----------



## Lily (May 27, 2010)

DaDAM said:
			
		

> tbh i think this game looks VERY cheap compared to Tetris DS. I'll still play this when there's a fix but to me it just doesn't really look that good.



It is far, FAR better than Tetris DS. In fact, it makes that game look cheap. Thank god we now have a proper version of Tetris on the DS without all the Nintendo themeing!


----------



## Goli (May 27, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> DaDAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I played this version for a bit and found it vastly inferior >_>.
I think I'll pass on this one and see how the Wii version is.


----------



## BlueStar (May 27, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> /*!*\ Tetris_Party_Deluxe_USA_PROPER_NDS-SUXXORS /*!*\
> Notes :
> 
> Undersized, Intro, Cracked, and tagged as PROPER
> ...



If it's cracked then no, I don't hate it, in fact I'm grateful for someone actually going to the effort to use their skills to get it working.  Even better if it has a sweet cracktro.  Of course some whining, ignorant, entitled little funts will moan about it, but they can either buy it or play the uncracked version and turn it off after 6 minutes.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> DaDAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only so many times you can play Tetris DS online and not get sick of the Super Mario Bros theme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually one time I played against TGM Arika on Tetris DS. The guy was freaking INSANE. I mean I'm pretty good at the game but this guy really deserves the title "Tetris Grand Master".
He actually played 10 matches against me, I even managed to hold my own for a while on one match. 
It was an honour to play really.


----------



## DJPlace (May 27, 2010)

just got to wait for firmware update for cyclon ds evo... (sigh)


----------



## yuyuyup (May 28, 2010)

Burbruee said:
			
		

> AP issues aside overall impression of what I've played thus far has not been great. Non-animated first screen looks crappy, the one with the tetris logo, fireworks and castle. And when I played master mode it often fails to rotate while moving. Kind of sluggish controls and slow DAS.


oh my god if the controls are SLUGGISH (like last tetris party) I will fucking kill myself.  How fucking dare these retards wipe their ass with the Tetris license with shit controls ?  Tetris DS is the ultimate benchmark (haven't played too many newer tetrises though)


----------



## YayMii (May 28, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, technically, this is a port of the WiiWare version to the DS.


----------



## Goli (May 28, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it isn't this is Tetris Party DELUXE, AND, I meant the new Wii version, coming to retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Clookster (May 28, 2010)

So, I guess now we really need a tool to change 

- the avatar (most ugly avatars in history of Nintendo I guess)
- BG pics &
- BG music.

Any ideas?

And stop bitching folks. This is far better than Tetris DS.


----------



## Lily (May 28, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> This is far better than Tetris DS.



Without question!


----------



## thedicemaster (May 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, how's the game?
> I might be interested in buying it, depending if it is better than Tetris DS.
> 
> 
> ...


they only do it with pre-cracked releases.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2010)

Already liking this because it has Sprint (aka 40 Lines), which is by far my favorite Tetris variant outside of versus. Much better than Tetris DS although I can play Tetris like anywhere. My PSP, DS, iPod, whatever.


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 28, 2010)

To remove the annoying intro from SUXXORS just download this patch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did not test if it removed or not because my TTDS cannot boot the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it seem that no intro from SUXXORS show up in emulators so I assume it work~

Please test this patch see if it work~ Enjoy!


Download Here


----------



## DJPlace (May 28, 2010)

really silly question but with suxxors does this version remove the AP on it?


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 28, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> really silly question but with suxxors does this version remove the AP on it?


yes

The AP fix is in the patch as well


----------



## Clookster (May 28, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> To remove the annoying intro from SUXXORS just download this patch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but SUXXORS version just stopped working on my card (Akaio 16RC2) after using this patch. So I stay with SUXXOR untill Akaio gets updated. 

Thanks, Suxxor, btw.


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 28, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> darkspirit456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K thx for your info


----------



## ctunightfall (May 28, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> To remove the annoying intro from SUXXORS just download this patch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried both BAHAMUT and SUXXORS with corresponding patches on ezVi. Both white screen on load.
ty for your work though


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 28, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> darkspirit456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uhm... ok

weird x.x this method worked for my BD:AS removed VENOM intro and AP removed perfectly, but not this game bleh. I guess i have to figure out something else now =/


----------



## DJPlace (May 28, 2010)

the suxxors version works very nice even on wi-fi thanks suxxors


----------



## Makar (May 28, 2010)

Suxxors version is perfect besides the annoying intro.

As far as the game itself, if you just judged the marathon modes of Tetris DS and this game, Tetris DS wins; however, Tetris Party Deluxe has much more modes and features so Tetris Party Deluxe is the better of the two.

EDIT: Btw my DS name is Marcus so if you see me you know who I am ;D


----------



## VashTS (May 28, 2010)

haha i beat up some dude bad, if your reading this my name is Baa.  you got whupped son.  

good game, cant wait for the wii release.


----------



## DJPlace (May 28, 2010)

yeah the intro takes quite a while like almost a minute...


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 28, 2010)

Do I want to downloaad the intro version or wait till a cyclo patch hmmm


----------



## Makar (May 28, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Do I want to downloaad the intro version or wait till a cyclo patch hmmm



I would just download the intro then when a patch comes use it. The intro isn't THAT bad...


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

Since Wood R4 can play this clean and everyone claims patching makes a game stop working on Wood R4, does this mean we have to suffer the Suxxors cracktro?


----------



## lolzed (May 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Since *Wood R4 can play this clean* and everyone claims *patching makes a game stop working on Wood R4*, *does this mean we have to suffer the Suxxors cracktro?*


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Since *Wood R4 can play this clean* and everyone claims *patching makes a game stop working on Wood R4*, *does this mean we have to suffer the Suxxors cracktro?*


Turns out no. The place I downloaded Tetris Party Deluxe from had both Suxxors AND Bahamut releases in one .rar file. :3


----------



## Porygon-X (May 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Very convenient indeed! And no, I will NOT be naming where I got it. DUH!


----------



## lolzed (May 28, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Inunah,you answered your own question,and even asked for the answer,i find it very disturbing
@Porygon,no one asked you,i find it very funny thinking you want someone to ask you


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming we got it from the same place, so I won't ask where you got it.
But I'm going to hint at where I got it like this:

There's an eye patch, a peg leg, and some guy going "ARRRRRRR". 

And no, that hint has nothing to do with the place I got it from.


----------



## ctunightfall (May 28, 2010)

Here's my attempt at a patch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Let me know how it goes; it worked for me on the ezVi

filetrip

Nag me if you need help. My patches use .ips files


Update: this has patches for both BAHAMUT and SUXXOR releases.

Patch compatibility so far:
Works: ezVi, AKAIO 1.6.2
Not: DSTT

Any DS/Wii interconnectivity? I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Bloodlust (May 28, 2010)

spinergy said:
			
		

> Confirming random freezes (usually after finishing a match of any type and trying to return to main menu screen) and lack of wifi support (unit says it is trying to connect to wfc but green power light stays solid).
> 
> Game does look great, and I'm looking forward to putting several hours into it once a patch/firmware update is released.
> 
> ...



Works flawlessly on the DSTWO w/o a patch. The CDS is now just a overhyped/overpriced piece of outdated hardware which has no support for the DSi.


----------



## Clookster (May 28, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Works on Akaio 1.6.2!


----------



## fabi280 (May 28, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this for the Suxxors Version or for the Bahamut?

EDIT:
NVM
Downloaded it and saw there is an .ips for both versions.
Thank you!


----------



## BastarB (May 28, 2010)

Will this title be released in Europe also? Because I want it so badly!


----------



## BlueStar (May 28, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> yeah the intro takes quite a while like almost a minute...


Timed it with a stopwatch and from when it starts to when you can skip it with A is only 18 seconds.

What game is the intro music from? It's bugging me, sure its something I used to play a lot.


----------



## elixirdream (May 28, 2010)

anyone can help me
it seems like my game is messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't die
as you can see the purple block is the upcoming block
it just goes through the rest of the block 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sigh... why do miseries love me


----------



## Goli (May 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> anyone can help me
> it seems like my game is messed up
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a glitch from one of your cheats





 .


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2010)

Just had a quick game of this and I've got to say, I think this is pretty good.


----------



## abbadab (May 28, 2010)

i just played 1/2 hour online  look 4 nintendork -


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 29, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> anyone can help me
> it seems like my game is messed up
> 
> 
> ...


If you can't die, means you're too good, the CPU broke and went out of control


----------



## RodPN (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if any version works with the DSTT (no YS menu)? I downloaded the "proper" suxxors version, but I get error code 4


----------



## Lily (May 29, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try applying ctunightfall's patch to either the SUXXORS or BAHAMUT release. The reason the DS scene has stayed away from intros is that they don't work on every cart -- your cart is probably rejecting the intro on the SUXXORS version.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 29, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> anyone can help me
> it seems like my game is messed up
> 
> 
> ...




It's... It's... the haunting purple block!!





It's not miseries, it's immortality


----------



## lolzed (May 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol nice elix


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (May 29, 2010)

Nintendo ds Version:


----------



## RodPN (May 29, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> ctunightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, none of them work; original, suxxors, patched. Guess I'll just have to wait for a fix


----------



## regnad (May 30, 2010)

Whenever I compare my score online, it seems eternally to be at 5000 no matter what I've done, how many games I've played, and how successful I've been.

How is this score arrived at? How can I raise it? Anyone know?


----------



## packxxx (May 30, 2010)

works fine for me.

suxxors intro version and m3 real with recent firmware


----------



## Burbruee (May 30, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Whenever I compare my score online, it seems eternally to be at 5000 no matter what I've done, how many games I've played, and how successful I've been.
> 
> How is this score arrived at? How can I raise it? Anyone know?


First, are you checking the leaderboards for the correct online mode? World Battle without items is first on the list, but the default mode which most people are playing is World Battle WITH items (second option)


----------



## regnad (May 30, 2010)

I do both, and also region.


----------



## JoyConG (May 30, 2010)

Edit: My bad


----------



## JoyConG (May 30, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> schismzgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The official sequel to TETRIS PARTY from Tetris online


----------



## m2pt5 (May 30, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried this on a Cyclo with B.2 firmware (patched clean, not suxxors), and I was able to play through marathon non-endless (150 lines) without a freeze.


----------



## lovely79 (May 30, 2010)

I sought just DSi Enhanced games that show errcode=-4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, errcode=-4 on R4i-SDHC V2.12c with and without TTmenu


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 31, 2010)

The patch that ctunightfall provided works perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## kimyom (May 31, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Tetris Party Deluxe " on your DSTT and R4*

*For DSTT User:*

1. Download *Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a12_rev07(JAP).rar *.  

2. Get all the folder and files from the rar file and clean copy them to the microSD in your DSTT.


*For R4 User:*

Use YSMENU with the same manner of the above instruction as like DSTT. Thus, use R4 YSMENU.




*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## ACWWFAN (May 31, 2010)

Is this workin on AK2i yet?  If so with what patches?


----------



## adundy (May 31, 2010)

I tried the dstt firmware update for my ysmenu and tetris party is still did not work. I got errcode=-4


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 1, 2010)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> Is this workin on AK2i yet?  If so with what patches?



there's a patch that ctunightfall made that works well on the AK2i.


----------



## sYndrome13 (Jun 5, 2010)

ctunightfall said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm the clean ROM patch is working for CycloDS Evolution firmware B.2. I was able to play a complete Marathon game and log on to Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.


----------



## regnad (Jun 5, 2010)

Bah! I'm so frustrated with this game!

I was beginning to think I'd lost my touch. I loaded up GBC Tetris DX and got over 200 lines on the first try, and beat 9-5 40 Lines several times easily. 

Now _that's_ a good Tetris game. 

This new one has all of these cool features. It's a pity the actual feel suck eggs.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

Will anyone recommend this game with an 8 year old?


----------



## MaK11-12 (Sep 12, 2010)

Non of the three patches (Clean/Suxxors/Rudolph) work on:
Wood R4 1.12
YSmenu
R4Pandora
R4 SDHC 1.34


----------

